# Have you been to a TT event?



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

OK guys so for most of the regular users the answer to the topic will probably be yes. What I'm interested to know is why people don't go to meets regularly / ever? Not an exercise in finger-pointing and can be as anonymous as you want! :wink:

You each have two votes, the rules are please use the first one to select the most appropriate reason for not going to meets, and the second one for the bottom two options which are about how regularly you use the forum - at least weekly, or simply "infrequently"

I made it complicated, sorry. That tends to happen.... :roll:


----------



## Debz (Jan 7, 2011)

badyaker said:


> OK guys so for most of the regular users the answer to the topic will probably be yes. What I'm interested to know is why people don't go to meets regularly / ever? Not an exercise in finger-pointing and can be as anonymous as you want! :wink:
> 
> You each have two votes, the rules are please use the first one to select the most appropriate reason for not going to meets, and the second one for the bottom two options which are about how regularly you use the forum - at least weekly, or simply "infrequently"
> 
> I made it complicated, sorry. That tends to happen.... :roll:


Sorry but you did not enter a box for new owners, and waiting for the events


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Debz said:


> badyaker said:
> 
> 
> > OK guys so for most of the regular users the answer to the topic will probably be yes. What I'm interested to know is why people don't go to meets regularly / ever? Not an exercise in finger-pointing and can be as anonymous as you want! :wink:
> ...


Good point Debz, but I take it you'll be off to one as soon as you can? Keep an eye on the Events section and the TTOC calendar!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I have no interest in the TT and rarely frequent this forum :lol:

Voted :wink:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Cheers Robb, I can't see the results!


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm too scared everyone will laugh at my 4x4 TT :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Here is a comment from the other side of the fence.
Over the years of being the rep for the West Midlands I have tried to get folks to join in with the following:-
Clay pigeon shooting
Ten pin bowling
Two attempts at karting
A Morgan factory visit. Together with the usual cruises.
The lack of support that happens from time to time makes it difficult for all of us reps to keep coming up with ideas.
So, when the rep in your area comes up with a meet that you would like to attend, give them some back up as it makes all the hard work worth it.
Sorry if I have stolen your thread.


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

Nigh on impossible to attend the NW meets as I work away most nights and there aren't any at the weekends :roll: :roll:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

AudiDoDatDen said:


> Nigh on impossible to attend the NW meets as I work away most nights and there aren't any at the weekends :roll: :roll:


Not true about weekend meets.

NW weekend meets currently planned for 2011:

19.2.2011 Southport to Blackpool cruise plus fish and chip tea (who could resist?!)
28.5.2011 Cruise to Walney Island 
2.7.2011 (I think) North Wales Cruise

And we are not even out of January yet! There will be plenty more throughout the year, but naturally there are more in the summer than in the winter for obvious reasons.

Forgot to add, these are all posted on this forum. There is nothing secret about any of them. All it takes is a brief scroll through the index page. And if you want to organise any of your own you are free to do so. Southport is organised by Les, Walney by Jill (Seasurfer) and Wales by Mark Davies.


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

Due to family commitments every other Saturday is out too which is why I'm arranging a meet at Easter on the Sunday, a brief scroll through the index page will reveal this. All those other meets are Saturday's, I know there is no secret about them :roll:


----------



## dodge1311 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi,

Just thought I would post the thoughts of a newcomer. I have no desire to cause any offence and am quite a novice in these matters but here goes.

1. Generally speaking I have had no interest in cars historically. I have had several very nice ones but had no real interest in speaking to others that had the same, modding is not something I have any experience of I just buy a new car keep it a couple of years and then buy whatever else I want then. A car was just an asset like any other for example I would not discuss my TV or PC on another forum. That changed with the TT for a couple of reason's a) it was clear that my dealer (north East) could not answer some of the specific questions I had prior to purchase so I had to look elsewhere. b) After purchase I had a number of faults issues that I wanted to get some background on when I went back to my dealer and this forum was very useful for that.

2. The north east meets do not seem to be well attended; I followed the thread the last time and could not be sure weather this went ahead or not. If I am going to attend something I want to know it will not be cancelled due to lack of interest. I live in Morpeth and their must be over 50 TT owners in this small town indeed at my workplace we regularly have 10-15 in our cap park each day but I do not know anyone else who attends any events.

3. I really have no idea what actually happens at these events I suspect it is a case of just turning up and approaching strangers that look like TT owners that are obsessed with their cars. Admittedly I am somewhat obsessed with mine at the moment, but it is only one of several things that interest me and I am not sure how well I may be received.

I would consider attending an event or a meet, in fact I would probably enjoy it, especially if their was a bar evolved, however I am not too sure what's in it for me. I love my car but other that some minor changes that I am going to make (cruise, sat nav) the car will remain as standard until 2012 and then I will swap it so nothing to discuss their.

I have no desire to be patronised by some over zelous owners with too much time on their hands on why I should make this or that change. ( I refer to some of the forum post's where this goes on frequently)

If however you can tell me that these things are a great social gathering and good times are had by all, count me in.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Hi, cheers for the comments, no offence taken at all, I know what you're talking about on most points there! It's also really good to get some open, honest feedback on events and socials etc from a new owner, because at the end of the day it's exactly that sort of people the TTOC is trying to draw in.

My cars have always been "just a car" until the TT, I didn't even have any mods planned either until after 6 months I decided this bit and that bit would look nice, that bit's a little tired looking and could do with a change, then it was a slippery slope from there. The forum and club are a great resource for when those problems come along (especially with an older model!) - also I'm a bit of a petrolhead anyway so I'm sort of pre-disposed to be into that side of things.

For your second point, I'm in an area where there are loads of TTs around but meets here are not well attended either, I think the time of year and weather has a lot to do with it and possibly some other London-specific issues (!).

As for what goes on at the meets, it obviously depends what sort of meet it is but generally speaking there will be chat, banter, food, drink, perhaps a drive somewhere. The first one might involve trying to discover who the other people are as you won't necessarily know them, but all the people I've met have been normal and friendly types, with other interests besides cars - with me it's kayaking, caving, anything up a mountain... you get the picture! Generally speaking it's not a load of spotty teenagers sitting around chain smoking and discussing how much more power their new bodykit gives them (well, except for Essex perhaps :twisted: )

Think of it as night out with a new bunch of mates and you're not far off the mark...


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi there, my car is standard - no one has ever tried to make me change it. Yes people talk about cars, but also about lots of other things as well. All the meets I have been on have involved either a stop at a pub for lunch or finished at one. Some have involved some cracking drives through the countryside, one with a photo stop at Glyndborne and ending on the lawns in front of a castle. Most of all though it is a bunch of like minded mates having some fun and chat. While I am on can I drop a plug for the Solentteers treasure hunt taking place on the 27th Feb which should be a good laugh. Hope to see some of you there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We tend to talk more about holidays than cars to be honest , like above just a group of mates who meet up on a monthly basis .


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I would gladly go to a local Essex meet if any were arranged! :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Good idea Phil 

I voted - "I worry that the people I meet will be weird social misfits who hang around on internet forums" to be fair I only chose this one as I thought it was hilarious so please disregard 

It is a challenge organising events to try and attract as many people as possible, I found the simplest ideas seemed to work best, a pub, some grub and a bit of a chat always seemed to work best.

I stood down as a TTOC rep due to other commitments, mainly getting married, the new business and family stuff, but I still organise events and find it immensely satisfying when people who do come say how much they have enjoyed themselves = it makes the effort more than worthwhile.

I have a Trackday Taster event coming up at the end of Feb and will shortly be announcing an event to be held at the Top Gear test track - so keep your eyes peeled 

Charlie


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Cheers Charlie, nice to see you're taking it seriously! :lol: 
I'd have come to the SP day but I've had exams for my MSc last week so had to maintain some discipline... and I'm on holiday (well earned!) next month.
I've got something planned for the 9th April, let's try not to clash [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

badyaker said:


> Cheers Charlie, nice to see you're taking it seriously! :lol:
> I'd have come to the SP day but I've had exams for my MSc last week so had to maintain some discipline... and I'm on holiday (well earned!) next month.
> I've got something planned for the 9th April, let's try not to clash [smiley=argue.gif]


You know me buddy 

I hope your exams went well??

The one I am involved with is in May so no clash 

Charlie


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Phil,

where are the boxes to tick if

a. I've been to almost all meets since the TTF/TTOC started up, including many international meets; and
b. I'm on the forums (TTF and TTOC) many times a day

:wink: :lol:

And as far as meets are concerned, I prefer a mixture of driving and socialising


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

My 2p:

My wife and I have indeed been to a few Annual TT events and have thoroughly enjoyed them.

With regard to my particular area and speaking as a true driving enthusiast I have to say that there is nothing of interest happening in the North/North East/Teesside. There's plenty of opposition at my local meet to spirited driving on technical routes favoured by other Forums. Sad to say there are many interesting drives around Northumberland, Cumbria and the Yorkshire Dales which are passsed over for reasons only known to the people 'at the top' :wink: Some of these include the addition of fabulous walks in picturesque countryside.These drives are within same day reach and every bit as attractive as the odd so called exotic outings across the water.

It seems logical to me that if I own a certain type of vehicle, it is only natural to want to stretch its legs in the company of like minded enthusiasts. Like Dani I prefer a meet to have the added element of driving.

Thank goodness for PistonHeads...http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... March+2011. This drive and most other PH drives out are filled to capacity within 3 days of the first post and no doubt there will be 'late' disappointed people wanting to attend this one, as has happened in the past.

I'm growing weary of having to travel around the country in order to engage exclusively with TT owners when there are so many missed 'local' opportunities. On the other hand it's great to be able to mix it with some serious machinery .

Joe (& Judy feels the same way)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Ive not voted cos there is nothing to say that "im happy with everything that goes on in my area and satifies my TT needs"
"im on the forum more than most"
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> there are many interesting drives around the Yorkshire Dales


We talked about that yesterday Joe (and we talked about the drive you led :wink: ) when we had a fantastic drive from near enough Harrogate via Patley Bridge and Ramsgill, across the top to Leyburn - Hawes - and almost down to Ingleton. Great roads and we did this as part of our Reps' weekend meet and late x-mas dinner.

Perhaps we can arrange something of a similar kind for later in the year, possibly also going a bit more east from Ingleton to Malham?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > there are many interesting drives around the Yorkshire Dales
> ...


Hi Dani

You're my kind o'gal!! Don't forget to bring that reprobate John with you; it'll give him the chance to get his revenge and close the door on me for a change :roll: Legitimate race manoeuvre, well that's my excuse!

Joe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


Hmmmm, I'll do my utmost best to twist reprobate John's arm; I'm sure he'll enjoy the challenge :wink: 
Shall we let him see this thread then? :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

great road Dani but not if you've had a drink the night before and breakfast in the morning :wink: 
parts of the road Evelyn was screaming so i joined in just to keep her company  to tell you the truth I've been on smoother rally stages over the years :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thank God I didn't join you at _Julie's Bar_ :wink: But, yes, the first bit were true country roads :lol:

Which way did you go after Leyburn?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Don't know Dani just got the head down and tried to keep up with that blue RS :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

:lol:

Headed north to Richmond, then on to A66, then back onto motorway at Penrith


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Joe we all want diffent things.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> :lol:
> 
> Headed north to Richmond, then on to A66, then back onto motorway at Penrith


  did we ? cost me more on coffee stops than on petrol :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

stevecollier said:


> Ive not voted cos there is nothing to say that "im happy with everything that goes on in my area and satifies my TT needs"
> "im on the forum more than most"
> Steve


Hi Dani

That's a great idea. Judy and I are definitely up for a drive around the Dales. The route above is a very good choice. Malham Tarn is a beautiful National Trust area. All of the Yorkshire Dales National Park is worth seeing.

Look forward to hearing from you. Judy is saying it will be good to see you again.

Joe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds good Joe  We just need to wait for some nicer weather ,,,,, and my car to be drivable again :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

AudiDoDatDen said:


> Nigh on impossible to attend the NW meets as I work away most nights and there aren't any at the weekends :roll: :roll:


WHAT! Are you serious? Do you ever look at the events forum for NW meets and cruises? do you work 24/7 and 7 days a week? I can't believe for one moment you are serious here.  
I am hoping (before I read on with this thread) others have responded informing you that we hold meets and cruises mid week and at weekends. Maybe there is some other time you would like us to hold them [smiley=gossip.gif] I would give you a list of meets and cruises we either have had or have planned but I really think you should do some research and find them. Sorry for the bit of a rant but come on the NW is the most active of areas holding the most meets etc and at all times. :roll:

BTW hope to see you at the next up coming cruise Southport to Blackpool which is at a weekend like the majority of our longer cruises and meets.  You are also on my PM circulation list for the likes of meets and events notifying you well in advance of them coming up. However I am open to suggestions and do try to accommodate as many peoples wishes as possible. Also there (as I have said many times) is no reason at all why any member can't organise a cruise or meet as many have and will no doubt continue to.

EDIT. There was a NW contingent cruise to Santa Pod recently on a Sunday you could have attended.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Les, I have to agree; not wishing to tread on the other chap's toes. Your patch is the most active on this forum :mrgreen:

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Sounds good Joe  We just need to wait for some nicer weather ,,,,, and my car to be drivable again :roll:


Hi Dani

Yes, Spring/Summer. I hope your TT is not too poorly. I've got a corroding brake pipe issue that needs attention and an MOT looming; most likely need four tyres, too :!:

Joe


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I get to as many as I can.

I could say we are lucky in the NW because we have so much going on, but actually it's got sod all to do with luck. We've got plenty going on because we make the effort - it's as simple as that. Most importantly we don't all just sit around doing nothing wishing someone else would organise something. I organise days out round North Wales, Steve takes us to Santa Pod, Les takes us out to Blackpool and around the Lakes, Gill gets us kitesurfing at Walney Island, Tony gets us on a rolling road day and we all turn up month after month at a regular meeting. You get out what you put in, so to those saying they wish someone would organise something in their area, well you know what to do!

For those wondering what the meetings are all about, well as you can see from what we do, it varies. Some are a day out driving, others are just getting together for a chat for a couple of hours. But the common theme is social. Our cars are the thing that brings us together but really that's just an opportunity to meet new people from different circles in life whom you wouldn't ordinarily come across. We're all very different and that's what makes the meetings interesting. When you first go of course the converstaion is all about cars as that is the only thing you have in common but as you get to know everyone, their backgrounds and what they're up to it's simply getting together with a bunch of mates.

If your area is quiet one thing I would strongly recommend is organising regular meetings, one evening a month at a regular venue. It just serves to keep everyone in touch and it's while you're all sat together chatting that ideas are born.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Well said that man ^^^ 

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Les, I have to agree; not wishing to tread on the other chap's toes. Your patch is the most active on this forum :mrgreen:
> 
> Joe


 Thanks Joe, however it wasn't always that way and in fact it was one of the least if not the least active not all that long ago. IME it takes a couple of enthusiastic members (not just one) to get the ball rolling and organise a few events. The NW peeps can be a hard bunch to please :wink: I hope to do another of my Lakes cruises in the summer (I know you have attended one in the past) probably on a Sunday with lunch in the Fish Hotel Buttermere. That's always been well supported and a big hit with all. You know both you and Judy are always very welcome to pop along to any meet/cruise we have and its always a pleasure to meet you both along with new and old friends.  The Slaidburn to Higher Bentham run is another that proved extremely popular so we may give that another outing this year. BTW I have a video on Youtube of a part of that run in an Alfa 3ltr GTV with my mate along with other vids inc a few of the IOM last time the club went there in 2009. Check out sezles1 :roll:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Threads really taken off and seems to have provoked some good discussion. Can't really do much about people being busy, it's the way of things and always will be but as Mark points out a regular meet and events posted up well ahead of time can only help to make sure people are at least aware of what's on and can fit around the events, if they want to.

Of course it also helps to know who is interested so the reps can PM them from time to time! :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good Joe  We just need to wait for some nicer weather ,,,,, and my car to be drivable again :roll:
> ...


Thanks Joe, the car should soon be fixed (by "hobby car technician" John-H). I received a nice parcel from Awesome today with a new spring for the Koni Coilover. [waiting time for the spring: 5 weeks!!]
So Spring/Summer is good


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

badyaker said:


> Threads really taken off and seems to have provoked some good discussion. Can't really do much about people being busy, it's the way of things and always will be but as Mark points out a regular meet and events posted up well ahead of time can only help to make sure people are at least aware of what's on and can fit around the events, if they want to.
> 
> Of course it also helps to know who is interested so the reps can PM them from time to time! :roll:


I keep the NW group up to date with not only events but reminders the day before most. Its all about communication :wink:


----------

